# Eco-complete causing high pH?



## dansl (Apr 16, 2006)

I've had a nano tank (3 g) going for maybe a year now, trying to run as low maintenance/el natural. Plants are doing ok, but pH seems unnaturally high - about 8.2 to 8.4. Previous residents (clown barbs) did fine, but grew up and had to move to my 20g tank. I'd now like to put some neons in there, but dont think thats going to work with the high pH. So I've tried using acid buffer to bring it down, and that does bring it down, but within a few days, its back up to its happy point of 8.3 or so.

Tap water is 7.5 pH (potomac river water in Wash DC), KH=80.
Tank substrate is 0.75" soil + 0.75" ecocomplete.
Tank water KH is 120, GH 200.
Light is indirect window light + 13w CF (but not using that much in summer as tank gets too hot).

Also have a long-established planted 20g tank, which has pH of 7.5 (same as tap), regular gravel (no eco-complete or soil).

Could the eco-complete be keeping the pH elevated? Is this normal? Only ornamentation is drift wood. What else might be responsible? Any way to get around this aside from using RO or other treated water? 

Related question: how do you maintain a relatively low pH (say 7, or 6.5, something neons would be happy in), and at the same time maintain enough KH to keep plants happy and to make sure the pH is relatively stable? From what i understand, the two (good KH and low/neutral pH) are somewhat mutually exclusive, but perhaps i'm missing something. I'm not really interested in using buffers to adjust water chemistry, but pH of 8.2-8.4 seems like it may not be optimal for either fish or plants.

thx for any tips, suggestions, or explanations...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

What is the pH of your water after sitting for about 24hrs? Did you get the right eco-complete cause they do offer 2 other eco's that are for cichlids which will bring pH/KH up. 

When I had plant eco it kept the KH up and not too sure about the pH cause it comes out of the tap high already.


----------



## reizao (Feb 8, 2007)

I've had same problem with Eco-Complete Planted.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

A while ago, there was some bad Eco going around. You might want to contact Carib Sea and see if there have been any more issues with its product.

You don't need high kh for plants to be happy. Many folks grow beautifully planted tanks with very low kh's. The water coming out of your tap is probably quite sufficient for your needs.


----------



## dansl (Apr 16, 2006)

After sitting for a day, the tap water's pH apparently went up from about 7.7-7.8 to 8.1! Interesting...any idea whats going on with that? That might help explain why changing water in the tank doesnt bring the ph down significantly. Right now the ph is 8.5....the residents (4 small rasboras) seem happy - they move around alot. not sure if that is normal or they are trying to escape the alkalinity.

thx for comment about low kh and still get good plants. but dont you also run the risk of getting unstable pH if the KH gets too low? what mininum value should one try to maintain? Both tanks I'm trying to run somewhat 'el-natural' - minimal water changes and minimal filtration. its working like gangbusters on the 20g. since the only water added is for evaporation replacement, i was concerned (on the 20g) that the KH might get too low. It does tend to drop, and then i'll add some alkalinity buffer or do an actual water change and so get more tap water/KH in, but not sure what it really needs. lately the new plant leaves from some swords come out with big holes in them, 1/2 of the leaf gone - never developed. I'm thinking it must be some missing nutrient?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

It sounds like you're not using CO2, and that's the reason folks like to have a minimum of kh2. Might want to read through this and see if it's helpful to you.


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

I've had unexplained high ph in a new eco-complete tank, with and without co2. my tap water was 6.5, but after a day in the tank, the tank water was off the charts. co2 didn't really bring it down. after several weeks it's not as high, but still higher than my other tanks. haven't been able to trace it, but wonder if it's something to do with the substrate.


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

I have the same problem with Seachem Black Onyx Sand.( I know that its got a slight buffering effect, but this is off the wall). Even went out and bought a r/o system. Water goes in at 6.5 or less, and a day later its 8.4. Seachem Acid Buffer just bounces the ph. Have no plants or fish, so it must be the substrate.I have since added peat to my 2 Eheims cannisters. Now I have 72 gallons of tea in my tank, with a ph of 7.5.


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

drink up!


----------

